

Alleged Bitcoin creator pursued in L.A. car chase - kimura
http://money.cnn.com/2014/03/06/technology/bitcoin-car-chase/index.html?iid=HP_LN&hpt=hp_t2

======
nirnira
Insanity. I still have no idea why this behaviour (extreme harrassment by
reporters) is legal (well actually I do, detente between law enforcement and
media agencies). Whatever, these people should be arrested and put on trial.

